# Clear Creek Fishing



## CybrSlydr (Sep 1, 2016)

My brother and I are looking to head over here either tomorrow or this weekend. We've been skunked on bass the entire year (I've caught 4, he's hit 0) so we're looking to try our hand at some trout.

We also just purchased some waders with money from Christmas and have read that Clear Creek is pretty great. Any suggestions on locations or lures? I've got some powerbait dough that floats and will pick up some small hooks (#8 or smaller).

Appreciate any info you can give us, thank you!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not sure I'd ever consider it "pretty great," but it has some fish and they are catchable. I fly fish there, but only as a last resort. If I have other options for non-dink fish, I go to the other options. Not sure about Powerbait but small inline spinners would probably catch fish. Don't expect anything too big. Most brown trout I catch there are 6-9" fish, with the rare fish going past 11-12".


----------



## CybrSlydr (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the input - we went but found the water extremely stained and lots of sediment deposited in the corners. Couldn't see but a few inches in the water, so wading was out of the question. Also quite a few trees near the designated spots and my brother got caught 3 times. 

After tossing the inline spinners for a bit, we called it quits.


----------

